# Moving my horse



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Good luck Virgil. Don't be afraid Mommy's just moving you to a much nicer neighborhood


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Boy do I wish you good luck. It's just plain miserable that people who get paid to take care of your horse keep cutting back. Oh sure, they'll agree to everything you want, tell you what you want to hear but no follow through.

We boarded for 5 years at a total of FIVE different places. We thought it was simple, we didn't think we were doing anything extraordinary when we had them at home. We feed the right amount of quality food according to their needs, provided shelter against the extremes of weather and provided enough bedding to prevent 'bed sores'. Huh! Apparently THAT's beyond reasonable.

We ended up in small claims court after leaving the last place...departure day included police and threats of violence. And we're pretty sure BO was in the process of shipping our horses to an unknown location except we got there early and had led them to our waiting trailer off property before she realised it. 

Be very careful is you have a contract. You might be liable for the last month's (30 day notice) board. That's what she got us on despite her saying on the phone: get them out now, never mind the contract. As with you it was little things. My Rocket needed more food, she disagreed. So I bought grain and kept it in my trailer. Everyday I went out and while everyone was in the detached arena I would give him a can...all very discreet. A new barn girl noticed he had food in his bin and assumed he was off his feed. Turns out I WAS NOT ALLOWED TO FEED HIM extra.

Another place moved ours to a dark deserted barn and said if there was a fire, they'd be the last ones out. Why? Because we kept our bedding locked up. She used to 'borrow' people's bags of shavings for her horses when she was out of money and we were expected to allow that even if she took our last bale. NOT!

And there was more...five years worth. Not giving supplements, a barn boy who felt sorry for DD's horse that he was confined to the stall so he turned him out...on a broken cannon bone.

That's why we built DD's barn and helped with building their house. We took them back home to care for them. And as it turns out, they will stay home this winter. We decided to go in together on a snow blower attachment for the tractor to make chores easier. The blower costs less than the boarding.

I hope the new place is great. Virgil deserves THE BEST!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh... reading through your other thread I came so close to suggesting a move might be a good idea if he hasn't gained enough weight. I was afraid of mentioning it if you were really tied to this place.. 

Another thing I'm thinking is if he's still too thin, can you afford to board him at an indoor facility for 3 or 4 months?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am really glad you found a new place for him. Hopefully he will take well to the nicer place. Just keep whispering in his ear, he is moving uptown. Keeping fingers crossed they have a space for him. Shame on them for not giving him everything he needs after all your talking to them.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

BeauShel is right. Tell him what is happening. I had a horse who wouldn't load. He trailered fine, just didn't want to get in (ramp into an enclosed stock trailer). One day I explained that I understood he was afraid, that the animal communicator said it was the traffic noise that scared him. I reassured him that I would never let anything happen to him and that the traffic would always stay on the outside. He never hesitated to walk up the ramp after that...not even a little bit ever!

So have a conversation with him. It won't hurt.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh I hope this place works out for your Virgil. Please make sure to let us know!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Thank you so much for all the well wishes. Unfortunately, it seems the barn I want to move to is full.  I talked to the BO and will go out there tomorrow to look around since she has a horse who might be going out on lease soon...and if she does, then there'll be room for Mr. Virgil. Otherwise, we'll be here for awhile unless we want to go into full board which I can't see working out too well. Mostly since Virge has some arthritis and other issues in his right front pastern. So, everyone - fingers crossed this horse goes out on lease and there's room for Virgil! We NEED to move and we'd like to go to a place that has a good reputation from people we trust, as opposed to a barn we don't have a history with. Fingers crossed!!


----------

